# Deathtouch's Website



## Deathtouch

For Christmas I bought a few domains. The first is my Halloween website which is www.deathtouchhorrors.com and then my Christmas website called www.thechristmaskennel.com


----------



## LHALLOW

Nice little sites so far Death. I like the skele pic at the top of your Halloween site.


----------



## Deathtouch

Thank you very much. Maybe later I will make them a little bigger.

Hey, did you move to your new house yet? I almost forgot to ask.


----------



## peeweepinson

Hey Buddy, you do have a very good website. Thanks for input on hats, I am deciding if I want to pay $25.00 for a hat to make my pumpkinrot. I am really wanting one of these and may ask my hubby for one for Valentine's Day. Belfrey had cool hats. One question, any idea where to find a cauldron now?


----------



## Deathtouch

The only place I can think about right now is ebay. If I see one I will let you know.

Oh, and the hat would be for Johnny Appleseed and not Pumpkinrot. They are two different projects. Of course, now that I think about it, I don't think it would hurt if Pumpkinrot had a hat. LOL.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Deathtouch,

Your Johnny Appleseed is hecka creepy! I've got to have instructions on making him. Including where to get such a hat. The theme Peeweepinson is doing is perfect for one or two of those suckers to scare the living daylights out of someone.
Very nice sites! And I really like your Death Touch Horrors logo!


----------



## peeweepinson

I think I will try a Johnny Appleseed instead of P-rot. Thank you for correction and as Empress said any directions would be greatly appreciated. I LOVED it!

Emp go to www.hatsinthebelfrey.com Very cool hats, kind of pricey but perfect.


----------



## Deathtouch

Just tell me when you are going to start and I will glad to help.


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Thanks for the link! Now, I know what I need to look for at the thrift stores.


----------



## LHALLOW

Thanks for asking Death! We actually backed out of the new house...........we're just too darn attached to our first house! We're in the beginning planning stages of adding an addition above our garage. It would add an additional 510sf. So no worries, Joliet is out of the pic


----------



## pandora

Very nice site - DT. And as everyone said - love the pic at the top of the page. Would make a great tattoo (IMHO). Your Johnny Appleseed looks awesome - particularly with the green lighting.


----------



## Hauntiholik

2 thumbs way up on the Pumpkinrot DT!!! The site looks great.


----------



## Deathtouch

Thank you all. One of days I would like to make a Home haunter database on my website. So, people could check on line to find the best home haunters. I know they have many christmas sites that do this. But I have not found one that does Halloween. Check these sites and tell me what you think? It would be good to have this for Halloween, yes? I am listed on both these. The first one looks the best.

http://www.santastars.com/

http://www.christmaslightfinder.com/


----------



## Deathtouch

I just updated my site to a flash version. If anyone gets a chance, tell me what you think. Thank you

www.deathtouchhorrors.com


----------



## peeweepinson

Just checked it out, looks fantastic! Starting on the Johnny Appleseed, will let you know how he turns out.


----------



## Hauntiholik

That looks great DT!


----------



## Hauntiholik

DT - That tag line would make a great t-shirt.


----------



## Deathtouch

Hauntiholik said:


> DT - That tag line would make a great t-shirt.


Fontgeek will probably like that what you said. Because he is the one who designed the "Children shouldn't play with dead things." image.


----------



## Hauntiholik

HEY Fontgeek! Make some shirts LOL


----------



## TommyHawk

Looks cool. Like the music!


----------



## NecroBones

Nice new site! It's always fun getting a new domain name to play with. I have way too many now.


----------



## Deathtouch

TommyHawk said:


> Looks cool. Like the music!


The music on the site is from the video game Pain Killer. They have a lot of mp3s for that game.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea, Love the site....Oh yea, Haven't we had this converstion before?..


----------



## Deathtouch

I don't think so. Do I know you? You do look familiar. You should check out my blog, there is something written about a Dr. there.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/Deathtouch


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nice job, but I think I might have mentioned that before 

Jeff


----------



## FontGeek

Hauntiholik said:


> HEY Fontgeek! Make some shirts LOL


Glad you like it, I have no problem with it being put on shirts, but would anybody buy them?
What kind of image would you put with that, something gory or Gothic?
While i can do some realistic looking undead things, would you actually wear a shirt like that? I'm open to suggestions...
Fontgeek


----------



## Deathtouch

FontGeek said:


> Glad you like it, I have no problem with it being put on shirts, but would anybody buy them?
> What kind of image would you put with that, something gory or Gothic?
> While i can do some realistic looking undead things, would you actually wear a shirt like that? I'm open to suggestions...
> Fontgeek


I certainly would. And I have seen others who would too. Dr. Morbius and Hauntiholik said they would buy a shirt like this from you. I have always enjoyed the gory shirts, but I think anything that you design would be great.


----------



## Hauntiholik

FontGeek said:


> Glad you like it, I have no problem with it being put on shirts, but would anybody buy them?
> What kind of image would you put with that, something gory or Gothic?
> While i can do some realistic looking undead things, would you actually wear a shirt like that? I'm open to suggestions...
> Fontgeek


I would prefer something less gory since I wear them around my three year olds. I guess I'd vote for gothic then. I'd also buy 2 shirts


----------



## FontGeek

It wouldn't have to be gory or Gothic, those were just two styles I threw out there. Maybe something in the comic book style or anime? I'm open to suggestions. There are a couple of websites that do shirts to your design, I would do them but let the money go to a charity, maybe Empress Nightshade's group, they help kids with autism. 
fontgeek


----------



## Deathtouch

FontGeek said:


> It wouldn't have to be gory or Gothic, those were just two styles I threw out there. Maybe something in the comic book style or anime? I'm open to suggestions. There are a couple of websites that do shirts to your design, I would do them but let the money go to a charity, maybe Empress Nightshade's group, they help kids with autism.
> fontgeek



Count me in for one of those shirts. I bought one of Empress's shirts last year. So anything to help Empress out. She even signed it for me.


----------



## FontGeek

I checked out your website DeathTouch, nice. It is a bit slow if you have dial up, like I do, but nice. What lettering style did you use for the catagories?

How did the shirts turn out from Empress Nightshade last year? I did the artwork, but only saw a low res version of the finished shirts. Mike at Plainfield did those, and I know there were some problems in the printing process, but as I said, I never actually saw one of the finished ones.


----------



## Deathtouch

Thank you very FontGeek. The font is called Ghostly Panic. It is just one of those Halloween Font websites that I got it from.

The shirt was ok. I like shirts with more of a dark tone to it, but it was ok. I didn't see the flaw that was on it. I don't think it mattered. I mainly bought it for the kids charity. Empress probably thought I was off my rocker asking her to sign it. But she did it without even asking why. All she asked was, "what color?" LOL.


----------



## Deathtouch

I have been messing around with my link page as well. Mine is more of a interactive map. I call it Grave Marker. Right now there isn't too many home haunters, but I am hoping soon. You can zoom in on the map and see where all the home haunters are. I still have a few tweaks to hash out. But check it out, tell me what you think.

http://home.comcast.net/~deathtouchhorrors/map.html


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You did a nice job!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Nice Site DT, That intro is awesome! I know I'm late in discovering it, I guess that means I'm a slacker(I can live with that).


----------



## Deathtouch

Just an update on my map. I now have a domain for it. www.gravemaker.info. I am hoping to make the graphics a little better.


----------

